# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  How to take GHRP-6?

## LuvMuhRoids

I have a 1mg/ml bottle here and for the life of me I cant figure out how to take it. I spent an hour surfing the net and even AR and there is basically nothing. Anyone here know how to administer this stuff. I thought it was injectable to but Im reading it is SC taken?

----------


## Eat Bread

I believe SC refers to type of injection - SubCutaneous.

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

Yah, I just didnt want to spell it out. I thought it was taken IM but it is taken subcutaneous which Im still not sure. It's in a bottle with a plunger like a gear bottle so Im assuming it is injectable. Got me :Don't know:  


I cant believe how much info is not out there on this. Is this product that new?



> I believe SC refers to type of injection - SubCutaneous.

----------


## KINGKONG

> Yah, I just didnt want to spell it out. I thought it was taken IM but it is taken subcutaneous which Im still not sure. It's in a bottle with a plunger like a gear bottle so Im assuming it is injectable. Got me 
> 
> 
> I cant believe how much info is not out there on this. Is this product that new?


I got a couple of mg's and Iam running into the same problem lack of info..
I thought it was IM, 40 in the morning and 40 at night was the info I got..
But I have no clue if thats right...All the stuff I read about it was by the manufacture so it's hard to say if it's biased...Somebody on here knows all about this stuff...Mallet,Redbaron?

----------


## Mr. Sparkle

Completly new as far as I know

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

bump'n

It's a growth hormone release peptide GHRP-6

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

Are there any recommended procedures when I am about to start working on my peptide? 


When preparing the peptide for use, please observe the following steps to maintain peptide quality:

Warm up the peptide to room temperature prior to opening and weighing out portion of the peptide. The recommended time for warm up is 1 hour. 
In a clean environment weigh out desired quantity of peptide quickly. 
Store the remaining peptide in freezer, preferably below -200C within an enclosed case with dessicants. 


How long can I store my peptide when it is in solution? 


It is not recommended to keep excess peptides in solution. The shelf life of peptides in solution is very limited, especially for sequences containing cysteine, methionine, tryptophan, asparagine, glutamine, and N-terminal glutamic acid. In general, aliquot the necessary amounts of peptide for a few days and relyophilize remaining portions for long term storage if necessary. 


How should I store my peptide when it is in solution? 


If storage of peptides in solution is absolutely unavoidable, use sterile buffers at pH 5-6 and store aliquots at -200C to prolong the storage life of peptides in solution.


SOLUBILIZATION
How do I solubilize my peptide? 


All solubility information is reported on the Certificate of Analysis received with your peptide. Please read the instructions carefully before starting. Solubility may very depending on the nature of the peptide. The most common dissolution process is 1 mg of peptide distilled in 1 ml of sterile water. 


Why the solubility may vary from one peptide to the other? 


Solubility is often one of the major challenges for researchers who work with peptides. Each amino acid exhibits its own physical characteristics. Amino acids such as leucine, isoleucine, and valine are very hydrophobic. Other amino acids like lysine, histidine, and arginine are hydrophilic. Thus, different peptides will have different solubilities, based on the content of the peptides. 


What should I do if my peptide does not dissolve well? 


As a general rule, peptides should first be dissolved in distilled, preferably sterile water. If solubility still remains a problem, try the following steps: 
Sonication is helpful to dissolve the peptide 
Small amounts of dilute(10%) aqueous acetic acid for basic peptides or aqueous ammonia for acidic peptides may help dissolution of these peptides. 
It is also recommended that the peptide be dissolved to the highest possible concentration, and then diluted with water or buffer to the working concentration.(Note: The buffer should be added only after the peptide is completely in solution form because salts may cause aggregation) 

Do I need to solubilize my peptide under specific pH? 


It will also be stated on your Certificate of Analysis if any specific PH level is requested. 


"ACN" on some solubility description, what does it mean? 


ACN stands for Acetonitrile. It may be used in assisting dissolution of some peptides. 


MY PEPTIDE
What kind of analysis is included in the American Peptide Products? 


At American Peptide Company, all peptides come with complete Certificate of Analysis. Mass Spec, HPLC and Amino Acid Analysis(as a standard for catalog peptides and optional for custom peptides) 


How do I know what is the purity of my peptide? 


The purity is documented in the Certificate of Analysis package with your peptide. Included in the Certificate of Analysis is also the HPLC chromatogram. 


What is the AMU unit? 


AMU stands for Atomic Mass Unit. It is a common unit measure for peptide. 


What is the 2% when I have a 98% purity peptide? 


2% consists of truncated or deletion sequence. 


What is the other 20% if my peptide content is 80%? 


Salt and water. 


STORAGE
How should I store my lyophilized peptide when I receive it? 


You should store your peptide in the freezer of -200C or below immediately upon arrival. 


Do you have any recommendation on the storage procedures? 


Peptides are delivered in lyophilized powder form and often hydroscopic. Absorption of water will decrease stability of the peptide and may reduce overall peptide content. For best results,please note: 
Place in closed dry environment with dessicants. 
Upon arrival, always store lyophilized peptide in a freezer at -200C for maximum stability 
Avoid using a frost-free freezer. Changes in moisture and temperature may affect peptide stability. 
Ambient temperature during shipping does not affect product life and efficacy. 


I live abroad and my peptide was out for few days during shipping and customs. Is it still good for my research? 


In the lyophilized form and properly packaged, peptides in general, can stay in room temperature without being damaged. Please make sure to store in the freezer upon receipt.

----------


## Anhydro78

Is this the stuff at I*E nutrition???

----------


## bluethunder

Why not get answers from***nu******?

----------


## KINGKONG

> Why not get answers from***nu******?


I read a thread on GHRP-1 by them and they didn't seem to know anymore than us at this piont...

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

I found the manufactures web site american peptide and the above info is what is posted on the site. Apparently for every 1mg of this peptide you add 1ml of sterile solution. How to adminiter it? Im still baffled. I was told by someone else that used it to administer it like IGF?

----------


## KINGKONG

> I found the manufactures web site american peptide and the above info is what is posted on the site. Apparently for every 1mg of this peptide you add 1ml of sterile solution. How to adminiter it? Im still baffled. I was told by someone else that used it to administer it like IGF?


thats what I heard too,but if I can get away with subQ...I'll feel like an idiot later...Plus I want more info before I put in my body....

----------


## blah-blah

bump!!!
i need info too!
how to dose?
how to use?
thanx guy's!
oral igf is a new thing we need a good post on this or a sticky...

----------


## Whitey

Bump

----------


## Whitey

RedBaron, are you testing this product also, by chance?

----------


## Whitey

:Thumps Up:  Awesome, Bro - hope it goes well. Keep us posted.

----------


## KINGKONG

> I've done all of the background research and I'll be testing it out within the next couple of weeks. I am going to try to sqeeze in some blood work before and after to see if I what if any measurable difference there will be in addition to the other effects of it.


after you put the water in it is it still supposed to be in the freezer?

----------


## Whitey

> 100 mcg/day? isn't that $8.00 a day? thats about the same as a good source for real GH. will this actually be cost effective?


That's exactly what I was thinking, bro.

Now if this stuff REALLY is as effective as GH, there is certainly the convenience and legality of ordering to consider. That's obviously an advantage.

----------


## zaarel

> You will want to add 1ml of water to your 1mg of GHRP-6. Inject it Sub-C like you would HGH. Best time to inject is after workout. Best estimate on the optimal effective dose as far with respect to current research is approximately 100mcg's per day.


Wondering if this is a GH releasing peptide why morning wouldnt be best as is recommended with GH? I would have thought it would be better in morning so as to not interupt the natural pulse in the evening (I work out late). I have a couple mgs of the antagonist and am getting ready to try it.

I am a bit concerned on the stability of this stuff after recon;d in BW as well. They reccomend freezing the unused peptide but you certainly shouldnt continually freeze and thaw the recon'd stuff should you? I sure hopes its stable in frig for 10 days. Almosst tempted to recon in BA and freeze.....also considired in BW then draw and freeze all pins. Thoughts?

----------


## jgg1221

are you sure you dont mean -20 degrees celcius, not -200 degrees?

theres no commercially available freezer in the world that can cool down to -200 degrees celcius; that converts to -328.03 degrees fahrenheit... just a mere hundred degrees above absolute zero

----------


## jgg1221

if it is as effective as GH, then i wonder if it takes just as long for it to kick in... (like.. cycling this stuff for 20 weeks..)

or could it only just take a few to get some good effects?

im VERY curious about this. if it only takes a few weeks for good results then obviously it would be VERY cost effective

----------


## Teegunn

Hmm.... very interested about this stuff. Until we see some real world results I will be skeptical though. And there is NO way they could mean -200C. Even -20C is colder than most freezers. I was scratching my head at that one.

----------


## Klossus

bump for comments from: LuvMuhRoids, RedBaron, KINGKONG, and zaarel

----------

